# Trouble with Potty Training & Accidents in the House.. HELP!



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

We adopted our cockapoo Cocoa & we have had him for a month now. He's about 8 or 9 months old. We walk him 5 times a day, but he still has accidents in the house. He is walked early in the morning (around 6:30AM), after he eats in the morning (around 11:00AM), in the afternoon (around 3:30PM), after he eats in the evening (usually around 7:45PM), and before bed time (usually around 11:30PM). He was having accidents, so we started using a bell. We were making his paw ring the bell before we took him out & said "Want to go out?" or "Want to go for a walk?" One day he jumped up to ring the bell, but it was when he already had his leash on & we were about to walk out the door, so he already knew he was going out. But I was still very proud of him, because he had rung the bell all on his own.. The problem is, he still has accidents in the house & doesn't ring the bell when he needs to go  Sometimes he paces back & forth or pants when he needs to go, but sometimes its hard to tell if he needs to go. I am going to try to be more persistent with using the bell, but I would still like some advice  How do your cockapoos go to the bathroom? Are they walked, let out in the yard, do you use pee pee pads, etc.? If they are walked, how often do you walk them? How did you train them not to go in the house? I'm sure your cockapoos have had accidents in the house. What did you do when they did? How did you let them know they did something wrong? If you can answer these questions and give me any other advice, I would greatly appreciate it!! I need all the help I can get! Thank You!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey our inca was around 6 or 7 months before she was dry in the house. 

is it just pees that he does in the house. 

do you ring the bell every time that door is oppend. maybe he is still exspecting you top tell him to ring the bell more like a trick than a call to say i need out. maybe if you ring it every time the door oppens he isll work it out. 
Dave used the bell trick we didnt so he might be able to help better. 

you realy just need to watch him, he hasnt learnd yet that their is a difference between the house and outside. 

makesure you know when he has had a drink, if you know that you should be able to time when he will pee. 

dose he pee on command when on a walk. try and keep commands short to like one word.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Usually, he pees in the house.. The morning after we brought him home, he did a little bit of diarrhea in the kitchen. Other than that, he only pooped one other time in the house, but it was a lot more than he usually poops, so maybe he didn't feel good on those occasions. When he pees in the house, I think its because he can't hold it anymore, because its usually a lot of pee. At first his accidents were more frequent. Now he doesn't have accidents _as_ often, but his accidents still occur. I was ringing the bell every time I took him out, but then after the day he did it on his own, I didn't ring it every time. When he goes pee in the house we will tell him "bad boy" but I don't know if he knows it is wrong. He might just think that if he has to go pee, then he can just go. Its hard to tell when he has a drink, because we leave his water out so he can get a drink when he wants. He doesn't pee on command. When he is taken out, he usually pees right away. Maybe I should start saying 'pee' when he pees so that he will hopefully learn to pee on command. *Is that what you do with your dogs?* I am going to ring the bell every time I take him out & start to say 'pee' when he pees outside. Hopefully it fixes the problem.. Thank you so much!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah my girls all pee on command too 'pee pee' 


you might have to just go back to basics and take him out every hour or every half hour so he learns that outside is where he pees. 

even if he rings the bell you should contunue to ring it yourself untill he dose it by himself several times with out fale, as there is always the chance it was a fluck and he did it by accident. 

the only way he will asosiat 'bad boy' with peeing in the hous is if you catch him in the act. a correction needs to take place with in 3 secconds of the action or it means nothing to your dog. 

its like if your dog runs of and dosnt come back when you call, when he does come back and you give him into trouble he thinks he is in trouble for coming back to you. its all about timeing. you cant exsplain to them like you can to a child. 


give him lots of prase when he pees outside, even give him a treat, make it the best thing he could do so that he want to pee outside again so he can please you.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you so so much for the good advice  I didn't know the thing about correcting them 3 seconds after they do something wrong.. That's interesting. Your advice helps a lot & hopefully it works!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Something that is working for us is finding out where his favorite spots are and putting wee wee pads there. Then when he goes on them, he gets praise and when he doesn't he gets scolded. Then we leave it there for a little because if he smells it there he'll go there again. Then once in a while we'll move the pads around so he associates the praising with the pads, not the spot and we clean the spot under where the old pad was to get rid of lingering smells. Even if he goes right next to the pad, make sure you still scold him if its not on the pad directly.


----------

